# automatizar una puerta corredera



## carla poblete barnachea (Jul 15, 2006)

Necesito ayuda  para automatizar una puerta, que se abra hacia los lados cuando detecte la presencia de alguien, ojala usando un plc.


----------



## robaflo (Jul 26, 2006)

hola revisa  este link 
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/descarga/automatas.htm
aqui hay un plc pequeno para lo que andas buscando se llama LOGO, facil de programar y con bastantes ejemplos.
chaoo


----------

